# perdido bay flounder



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

How about the flatty bite, is anybody cathching any in Perdido Bay latley??:whistling:


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

bump


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

I pulled one up while throwing the dock lights at night ona glow shrimp gulp last night while tring to get into some reds...


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

i hear ya miami matt! i have never caught a flatty, i always go offshore bottom fishing or trolling. I am gone target some flounder bout mid oct and all nov, especially if its to rough to go offshore!! thks for post


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

No problem,that was actually my first one too, as I never target them, I might be tring tonight though!


----------



## RedfishJohn (Sep 18, 2011)

Have you had any success on flounder in Perdido Bay?


----------

